# Do your cats cry nonstop when they go into the carrier?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

my kitten is crying nonstop and it's making it hard for me to eat my breakfast before i take her to get spayed .


----------



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

my kitten cried nonstop if we ever showed her a carrier... mostly i just put her in my lap in the truck and she will either lay down and sleep or put her paws on the door frame and look out the window... if she cant be touching her human... me... she just cries when i take her on road trips... ive taken her two and a half hours in my lap to houston and then the same way back home before and she just loved being in my lap and watching all the people in their big machines pass by her window...


----------



## 93SRV (Oct 27, 2003)

my cat, scottie, is a cryer... but only on the way there.

hehe..

on the way back he's as quiet as a mouse. i think he knows he's going home at that point.


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

I remember when I had to pick up my kitten after I got him from the shelter, and they put him in a carboard carrier he kept crying all the way home...I let him out on the ride and he almost jumped out! :roll:


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

its always a hassle toeven put my cat int oa carrier cuz he knows whne he goes inside he is either going to the vet or to get groomed...he'll put his claws on the floor really hard...and when he gets in there he is so scared that he goes and sits alll the way in the back...poor thing ..doesnt know im doing it 4 his ow ngood  i could never put mycat in my lap he is very hyper and will jump out in one second..


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

My cats used to be deathly afraid of them. I then purchased some wool mats/liners to put in there, and now they will sleep in there willingly at times. Sometimes they will allow me to put them in there, though once in it still only is a few minutes before they get scared/upset.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Crying in carrier*

Yes he does, but only till we get him into the car. Then he calms down a lot - he seems to quite like the car ride, and is peering out of the carrier all wide-eyed at the big world going by.
Then he resumes the yowling when we get him out of the car again. :? 

seashell


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

As long as my fingers are in the carrier he is fine - or... if the air conditioner is blowing right on him. It's pretty funny when he starts feeling uncomfortable - he will meow - then we change the air if he gets to cold - or to hot - then he meows again if he wants us to switch the temp back up or down - such a silly.


----------



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

my kitten does the same thing with the air... i have a vent that blows where she sits in my lap and shell meow every once in a while... i never noticed that she quiet downs... when i switch the air up or down... everyonce in a while if she gets too hot she will pant though in my face... i immeadieatly turn the air up...


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

On car trips to and from my parents (about an hour and a half drive), Kiera protests being in the carrier and cries so badly for the first part of the trip! When I'm on a flat, straight road, I'll try to stick a finger into the carrier next to me so that she can nuzzle a bit.

I find around 25 minutes into the trip, she will usually realize it's futile, give up, curl up, and go to sleep. Now if she'd only realize this sooner!


----------



## Javern (Sep 16, 2004)

my older female cat does, I turn up some light music in the car and she settles down. My male cat however doesn't let out a peep. Not even AFTER he gets to the vet :lol:


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Barnaby is pretty quiet. I think he is scared more than anything, but Baxter caterwauls all the time he is in the car, non-stop. Even sticking my hand in the carrier to pet him doesn't help. Hopefully I won't have to take him back for a while. :wink:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Its usually a fight for me to get Addison in his carrier. I push, and squeeze, and try my best until I finally get him in.

Then the crying starts. "Mow! Moooowww!! Mow!!" You'd think I was killing the poor thing! 

Of course as soon as we're done at the vet, he slinks himself righ on into the carrier and not a peep until we get home.

Then he hides under the bed or in the closet until dinner time.


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

When I put my cats in the carrier they almost always cry the whole way to the vet.Then on the way back they are a little quieter.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Simply because I don't really have any place to store them, I've left my carriers out. Both of my girls now use them as dens on a regular basis! I ended up putting a folded up towel and a toy in each one and they have no issues what so ever being in the carriers. Getting them out once we are at the vet is another issue completely.

Kel


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Kelae said:


> Simply because I don't really have any place to store them, I've left my carriers out. Both of my girls now use them as dens on a regular basis! I ended up putting a folded up towel and a toy in each one and they have no issues what so ever being in the carriers. Getting them out once we are at the vet is another issue completely.
> 
> Kel


I did the exact same thing - when we moved we had no where for the carriers so just left them in the cat's room - now it is a matter of getting them out of the carrier. Last time we brought Bumper we actually had to tip up the carrier and shake him out of it (yet he didn't make a noise). He was so scared of the vet that his skin all went red, his fur was shedding and not even treats worked.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Carriers*

Haha! I have a couple funnies to add to this. First off, when we got Snowball, although he was 7 mths. old he was too big for those little boxes they give at the shelter so he was crammed in.  They had him all boxed up while we were paying, etc. By the time we got ready to leave he had ripped the whole one side of the box by ripping at the air hole and was stepping out of the box so we had to hold him on the way home. :lol:

As far as the carriers go, I have left them out before and the cats totally ignore them. So, I put them away in the closet til it's time to use them. As far as getting them in the carriers, we have the kind that have the door on top as well, so we just drop them in. Boy, do we cry all the way to the vet. I didn't know Snowball could meow so loud. 8O Simone has little kitten meows when she's scared. Awww!!

When leaving the vet they go willingly into their carriers, but cry all the way home again. They know when they're in their carriers it's either vet time or the scary, loud beeping sound that they MUST hide from (fire alarm). Poor kitties.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I spray the carrier with Feliway and that comforts my boy for the short trips to the vet and store. I take him to Pet Smart monthly so he stays used to traveling with me. He only crys a little bit on the way home


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

kana said:


> I spray the carrier with Feliway and that comforts my boy for the short trips to the vet and store. I take him to Pet Smart monthly so he stays used to traveling with me. He only crys a little bit on the way home


feliway did absolutely nothing for my kitten


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

When I moved 90 minutes from home, Otis cried the entire time. Jazz curled up in a corner, but every time I checked I could tell she was scared stiff also...  Its just in the car, though - in the house the carriers are play toys, so I think its the vibration of the car more than the carrier....


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine don't have any problems with the carriers, either, as they're out all the time, and they like to sleep in them, so no crying while they're in them at home.

None of them like car motion, though. Mozart will give these sad perturbed chirps both legs of the trip. Ginza will give a few plaintive "WHYYYYYYY" (it really sounds like that) but look very happy on the way back, since he understands "home now". Kayla will cry continuously for the first 10 minutes or so, then look resigned. Pixie will give a few plaintive wails, here and there.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Carriers*



Petrafan4life79 said:


> As far as the carriers go, I have left them out before and the cats totally ignore them. So, I put them away in the closet til it's time to use them. As far as getting them in the carriers, we have the kind that have the door on top as well, so we just drop them in. Boy, do we cry all the way to the vet. I didn't know Snowball could meow so loud. 8O Simone has little kitten meows when she's scared. Awww!!


Hmm I have the top loading gate on mine too, but it is impossible to use. The cat always clutches the sides with his claws. However, it still is nice to have it because the cats like hanging out in that one when it's open more.


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~* (Sep 12, 2004)

I have actually never needed to put my cat in a carrier, for some reason he's just fine in the car. Sure he jumps around a little and looks out of the window, but overall he's fine. It's a bit odd though when in the car, this lasts for the first fifteen minutes from when he gets in the car, he opens his mouth and moves his tongue back and forth with his mouth open, kind of like panting, only not the sound and slobber.


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

All three of our cats hate the carrier, but Mocha is the worst. He sounds as if he is being murdered. We can't wait to get him back home.
Our cat Jazzy, is a little better, but when it he gets to the vets, you have to take his crate apart to get him out. Our falcore is the best. He does make noise, but not as much as the other two.


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

My youngest one cries non-stop when in a carrier. Then he starts getting mad and biting and scratching the grated door. Its unbelievable. I'll be stopped at a red light and he's cring and yelping so loud people next to me start looking over....


----------

